# Where do these strange characters come from in my usb after I use Pinwheel MIni HD ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have many many video files in videos folder on my usb micro core 32 gigs. flash drive.

Each video file inside the videos folder was labelled in English titles before.

After I played the files plugged into Mini Pinwheel HD USB, at some point in time it suddenly changed to folders with strange chracters..

When I click on them they don't open as displayed in screen shot here-









Even the photos jpg files changed to folders with strange named characters here-










I formatted my usb and made same videos folder and copied same video files which English tittles in time after playing the video files for awhile, these files will change into folders with special characters. which I can't open.

What has happened and how could I prevent this from happening ?

Maybe I should write protect the files next time after they are copied into usb flash drive and see what happens ?

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Same after rebooting and on another computer?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes



SpywareDr said:


> Same after rebooting and on another computer?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Is your computer malware free? If so, it's beginning to sound like there may be a problem with the flash drive. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes I scan with Malwarebytes and Avast antivirus. Nothing detected.

The Micro Core flash drive has a Lifetime 
Warranty.

Thanks



SpywareDr said:


> Is your computer malware free? If so, it's beginning to sound like there may be a problem with the flash drive. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd definitely give them a call then.


----------

